# un-pregnant 2 yr old with watery milk?!?



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

one of our does (we thought she was bred) had an udder that looks like there was something in it... she was way overdue the latest possible date she could've kidded, and doesn't even show any signs that she might, but like I said, her udder seemed to have milk in it, although I wouldn't say it was "full" it has been like this ever since I dried her off last fall, and thought it was just her not reabsorbing any milk left there, and I was just gonna give her time, but one of our kids went up to her and started sucking on the teat, like she was nursing, (she didn't get anything though) and the doe acted just like the kids mom did. so I put her up on the stand and tried to milk but the teat was all clogged up with what looked like compacted milk. once I got it all out, it was a lot easier, but all I got was a watery-milk substance, and I was wondering if I just didn't dry her off properly or should I b concerned? id appreciate any help, thanks!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would test her for mastitis.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

k...how would I go about doing that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a California Mastitis Test Kit. Follow directions.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Another thing is when they don't completely reabsorb the milk and it just hangs out in there it turns watery. The not coming out could have been from the plug. I have a doe that does that. Mastitis clear it's just old milk. However I would still test for mastitis just in case.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Does she have a temp? Is she acting well other wise? The thick milk like plug was most likley her teat plug..to keep bacteria out..to test for mastisit Its not hard...the CMT will give you step by step instructions...


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Alright.... Ill try to get one as soon as we can. I read some things about mastitis and other than the clumps which went away once I popped them out, there were no other symptoms, not inflamed, uncomfortable or whatever. I'm still gonna try to get a tes though  yes happybleats she seems to b acting fine... Just her usual self; driving me crazy ;-) now that u mention that about the plug that's exactly what it looked like, a plug in her teat. I feel a little better then  thanks all!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She probably doesn't have mastitis but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

I "milked" her again this evening, and it seems more milky, almost normal. Is it alright to keep milking her, in the hope that I might eventually get a decent amount a day, by stimulating her to produce? I haven't been able to get a CMT yet, so can't say anything about that...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

As long as there is no way under the sun she can be bred..and the udder is evenon both sides,,,then yes you can keep milking her,if there is a slight chance she is bred a blood test can give you answers, also if you post a pooch pic...tail naturally up a close front and center and a side view we may be able to tell if she is bred...


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Alright I'll post some pics tomorrow.... just curious,but why shouldn't I milk her even if she is bred? Her udder is even, though it looks really ugly, just because the way it's shaped. Should I post a pic of that too? Thanks for all the help


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If she's bred you don't what to take any milk from the babies. The first milk is colostrum and very important for them to have. Without it or a powderd form of it they can die.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Alright...I suppose I should've guessed that.  FYI 150 days from the latest possible date she could've been bred was July 4th...today would b 165... if she is bred is it alright for her to b that overdue?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

HUMMM...if she is that far along she would have other signs...one being pretty large on the right side...swollen pooch...loss of ligs...ect...she also may have had a false pregancy...I had one once go 5 months, form an udder (one side had watery milk the other a cloudy liquid) on her due date she indeed delivered....what is called a cloud burst ( empty water bag). Vet checked her out and she was fine..ready to be re bred lol...any way...there would be little to no sign if this happened other then we saw it and her rear was wet...

If you can send a picture of her pooch, tail naturally up ( feed a bit of grain in a dish on the ground) a stright on shot and a side view plus on of that udder...maybe we can figure this out....


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

here they r... I wasn't able to get her tail to go up naturally, it wouldn't go past being straight out. so for the pooch pics, I held the tail up. I can wrap my fingers all the way around her spine but not like I could with our other doe that kidded... I can still feel her ligs, but they seem a little off to the side, sorta. she doesn't have a huge ditch near her tail head either like my other doe that kidded. by the right side im assuming u mean her right side? I always get confused with that  it seems she looks very full, and when she stand she is a little hunched up....so what do u think?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pictures did not go through...could you try again?


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

sorry it didn't work the first time


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

whoops forgot one...im not very good at this


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she does not look bred to me....hopefully others will chime in on their opinion...


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

alright...so u think it should b alright to milk her?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Once you are sure she is not bred..yes, you can milk a her...she might produce more as you do. you can even help her out some with a bit of ess. oil : ) 
7 drops Fennel
8 drops Dill
3 oz water
mix and store in glass jar...add 1 teaspoon to her feed : )


...be sure the udder is filling on both sides...do test for matisis just to be sure : )


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

alright...im gonna give her a few more days and if she hasn't kidded by then, shes gonna get milked.no two ways about it  thanks for the recipe, can I use that for my other does two?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She doesn't look pregnant to me either.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Then to me there is a 99% chance she is not bred... Good! Of course, I wouldn't have minded the other babies.........


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes you can use that on any lactating doe : )


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Great!! Thank u all for your help  :thankU:


----------

